# Windrow inverter vs tedder



## Byron Seeds (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm looking at buying something to help dry wet hay. If I rake it the night before the bottom is to wet the next day and it needs turned again. 1st cutting is so heavy that I sometimes have trouble getting it to dry. I don't like turning hay multiple times and loosing alot of the leaves.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have never used an inverter, and I think here in New England, a tedder is almost imperative. Its just what we have always used and it works.....when the sun shines that is, which is becoming extinct here in the northeast. 3 inches today.


----------



## 4020man (Jun 21, 2008)

We use a tedder and it seems to do a good job fluffing the hay and getting it dry. You just have to make sure that you go out with the tedder before all the dew burns off.


----------



## greenacres (Jun 5, 2008)

I use both a tedder and an inverter, but you don't use both at the same time to many times, if the hay is heavy ted, if it is thin 2nd or 3rd rake, then invert the next day after the top is dry. It works for me!


----------

